# Plow w/ a 2003 ford Ranger, Am I crazy?



## tuckerman

I'm looking to get a plow for a 2003 ford Ranger extended cab w/ 4 wheel drive. Am I crazy? I just want to use it for a few driveways, nothing commercial. I'm new to this and am just tired of shelling out 100 bucks every time it snows. Any suggestions as to what type of plow I should get would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## RamesesSnow23

No your not crazy at all. Just you will shell out alot more then $100 for a plow. I would look into the Fisher LD series plows, Curtis 7' and Blizzard 720 LT. Heres a picture of the Blizzard 720 LT on a Ranger like yours.


----------



## tuckerman

Thanks Chris
I was just checking that one out, I sent for the literature, Any idea, ballpark, about what that may go for?


----------



## RamesesSnow23

tuckerman said:


> Thanks Chris
> I was just checking that one out, I sent for the literature, Any idea, ballpark, about what that may go for?


Around CT I would guess about $3400 installed. However if you wait until summer and your willing to take a little ride you can probley get one for around $2400-800 installed at Portsmouth Ford in Portsmouth, NH thats the cheapest Blizzard dealer around. Blizzards are the least expensive of everyone around here and their plows are of the same quality or better. With the Ranger, you will want to make sure you have an auxlillary transmission cooler and you may need to beef up the front end a little. The truck would be great for driveways.


----------



## Up North

Hey Tuckerman,
You'd have a great little set-up with the Ranger. Personally I'd rather plow residential props with a rig like your's then my full sized truck. I have a Blizzard plow and can vouch for them, great plows. But like Chris said, there are plenty of options out there. In fact they are all good plows, big thing is dealer support and location, look for that before worrying about brand. Just my opinion. My dealer here sells the Blizzard 720LT for $2514 installed, prices do and will vary across the country. Good luck!

Buck


----------



## tuckerman

Wow!!

Thanks up north and Chris for the price info. Kinda more than I was expecting but it probably is a pretty good investment. Don't mean to be a cheapskate or anything, but would anybody have a good source for used plows or maybe a cheaper brand? Just trying to exhaust all options. Thanks for all your help, what a cool site!!!

Chris


----------



## Up North

tuckerman said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Thanks up north and Chris for the price info. Kinda more than I was expecting but it probably is a pretty good investment. Don't mean to be a cheapskate or anything, but would anybody have a good source for used plows or maybe a cheaper brand? Just trying to exhaust all options. Thanks for all your help, what a cool site!!!
> 
> Chris


Tuckerman,
There is another option out there that would run you around a $1000 or so, it's the Snowbear plow. Some guys like them, some shun them. Bottom line, it depends on what the intentions of the plow are and how much you're going to use it. Personally I don't have anything against them, IMO everything has it's place in life. I think Home Depot carries them under another name, can't think of the name at this time, but you can check there or try the Snowbear website if they have one, and see if they have a local dealer.

Buck


----------



## z71Worker

buddy of mine just put a snobear on his suburban.. I laughed at him and busted his chops for a few days.. then it snowed and i watched him plow his driveway.. I could have saved alot of $$...


----------



## bugthug

their plows are of the same quality or better. 

How can this be do they dip them in kriptonite?


----------



## Up North

Tuckerman,
I stopped in at Home Depot during lunch as I had a couple things I needed to pick up and looked at the one they have there, it's called the ProShovel. Orange in color. Do a search here on the site and you'll get more info on the Snowbear/ProShovel. Try to search Snowbear as they make the one for Home Depot I believe. And keep in mind that most of the members here are plowing commercially and some bash it pretty good since it's not a "commercial" plow. But for what you need and want, it could possibly fit the bill just fine. And you'll find some members that support this plow from as well. Again, everything has it's purpose and if used in that manner usually will work just fine.

Buck


----------



## dunedog

*more than happy....*

Tuckerman,
This winter ,I have been plowing three apartment houses, I own with a Snowbear on my Astro van. Got it at Lowe's.....
It is without doubt the best money I have spent in years for snow removal.
Somewhat like snowblowers,sometimes bigger,heavier duty isn't always what you need.
I have a 10 HP 32" Ariens, a 6 HP Honda 2 stage and a 2 cyl Ariens paddle blower.
Well that 2 cycle gets 95% of the use.It doesn't beat me up and is faster and easier to deal with.But back to the plow.......
It is a manual angle, which is not that big a deal and at about 300 lbs.hanging off the front you won't need to do anything to your front end.Myself I didn't have many options with an Astro.
A bit of advice ...start with your drive, think a little before you start going around the neighborhood. If you aren't aware of insurance issues,....there are plenty. That's another topic though.... 
Regards, Jim


----------



## tuckerman

Thanks Buck And Jim,
I did whatyou guys said and checked out the snow bear here on plowsite, I've been calling around all over and unfortunatelly nobody has one, Home Depot, Cosco, or BJ's. We got about 4-6" last night and they wish they did have them. I called Snow Bear Directly and they said that alot of their retailers had already shipped some back because of the warm temps. Bet they wished they hadn't now!
Thanks for all of your help, think I'm gonna stick withthe snowbear

regards
Chris


----------



## dunedog

Look up SMUSH under stuff for sale today .... he had one on ebay, but the sale may not have gone through. He's in Mt. Kisco NY.....


----------



## szippijr

Don't mess around with that snowbear or blizzard trash. Get a boss sport duty. We put one in on our explorer and it works great. No lift chains, bright hid lights, and 10 second mounting. Built just like its big brothers. It weighs in at 400lbs. it will run u about 2600 complete with digital control. Do it right and don't buy all that other junk.


----------



## lownrangr

What don't you like about the Blizzards? I was just about to put one on my '02 Ranger, but then this Sno-Way pretty much fell out of the sky. I am glad I stuck with the sno-way though. It's got the down pressure and it works really good.


----------



## Drottlawn

*Go Snowbear*

I have a commercial western plow for my lots and a snowbear on a 2wd f-150 for driveways. The western tends to tear up the drives alot more than the snowbear does. I use my snowbear on 32 drives and still going. For the money it is not bad! I got mine used locally for $300. I made my own mount for the truck. The only weak thing about them for light duty use is their mounts. You might want to beef it up. I am not saying you have to, but be aware of it. I would just look locally for a used one and go from there. Again, these things are great for residential. Heck, in my first two years of commercial I used it on my lots until I made enough to get my 250 with a new western :redbounce . Good Luck!


----------



## PLOWMAN45

go with the curtis sport utility plow


----------



## Stik208

I have the Curtis on my 99 Ranger. I have a couple of pictures on this site, if you go with this plow I would put a steel cutting edge on it i went with a Fisher cost $165 for the edge, new holes and install. Also I put a quick link and a heavier chain on so now i adjusted the chain to collapse the lift arm completely when in the float mode for easier on/off. I love the plow.

Jason


----------



## sixspeed

*Plow for Ranger*

If you can go with a Curtis. Easy to mount, light enough for the truck and heavy duty enough to last... and like STIK208 says change the cutting edge and maybe have your dealer weld on mounts for shoes (even though half the plowers swear at them and the other half swear by them)...

Did you see if Meyer makes a 2 meter poly for that truck??? Some people hate them but they have the advantage of lots of dealerships and parts...

Too sad but Western doesn't make anything as sturdy as the Curtis or the little MEYERs anymore for trucks like the Ranger.

In my humble opinion go with a better quality plow cause once you start you'll be looking at doing lots more plowing!!! Good luck and happy plowing!


----------



## tuckerman

Wow, This site is unbeleivable!! Welll, I made a decision and obviously everyone isn't gonna be happy with it, But I found a used snow bear (with the help of you guys) and am gonna pick it up this weekend. Ordered the frame mount today, hopefully it will be here by then. But i just wanted to thank every one here for all of there help. I know I've learned alot in the past few days and am sure I still have to learn alot more. Hoefullly, by the beginning of next season I'll be getting somethin a little more substantial!!
Thanks again
Tuck


----------



## Stik208

I was gunna go that route, but I decided to go with the Curtis and made it the way I wanted. But you do waht you need to do I hope to see what you come out with next season.
Jason


----------



## tuckerman

*All hooked up!!*

well, I think I've become addicted to plowing thanks in part to this sight. I just finished hooking up a snowbear, yes a snow bear on my Ranger and it works great. You guys really helped me out here alot. Just finished plowing what left over crud we gad from the snow on Monday ( made the misses real happy finally, had to wait fro the mounting bracket) and it worked great, although i can see what you mean about personnal use only, pretty light weight. I think I'm gonna start looking for something a little more rugged already. Thanks for all your help everyone, This site is great!!

Let it snow!!!!


----------



## Up North

tuckerman said:


> well, I think I've become addicted to plowing thanks in part to this sight. I just finished hooking up a snowbear, yes a snow bear on my Ranger and it works great. You guys really helped me out here alot. Just finished plowing what left over crud we gad from the snow on Monday ( made the misses real happy finally, had to wait fro the mounting bracket) and it worked great, although i can see what you mean about personnal use only, pretty light weight. I think I'm gonna start looking for something a little more rugged already. Thanks for all your help everyone, This site is great!!
> 
> Let it snow!!!!


congrats Tuckerman! No doubt it is a fun thing to do. Good luck with the Snowbear, just like with anything else, take care of it and it'll treat you right.

Buck


----------



## RamesesSnow23

szippijr said:


> Don't mess around with that snowbear or blizzard trash. Get a boss sport duty. We put one in on our explorer and it works great. No lift chains, bright hid lights, and 10 second mounting. Built just like its big brothers. It weighs in at 400lbs. it will run u about 2600 complete with digital control. Do it right and don't buy all that other junk.


Listen, no one wants to hear from a shortsighted Boss dealer. People arent happy about you calling people a$$ holes because they even suggest a different brand. I can see where you get the idea that snowbear is trash but blizzard quite obviousley is NOT trash your full of shi&t on that one. Boss is not the only good plow and not the only way to "do it right" it does not say much for you as a plow dealer to suggest that they are they only way to go. Of course Boss makes a great plow but don't call Blizzards junk, they are just as good as Boss.


----------



## RamesesSnow23

bugthug said:


> *their plows are of the same quality or better. *
> How can this be do they dip them in kriptonite?


Are you referring to the statement that I made about blizzard plows in a previous post?

If you are, look at blizzard plows and their features again and you will find that blizzard plows are of the same quality or better when compared to the other brands I mentioned in that particular post. I think you have your brands confused.


----------

